
Learning in an Accessible Way - happy-go-lucky
https://blog.edx.org/learning-accessible-way-meet-aditi
======
constantlearner
Her story in her own words:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://aditishah.co/my-
story/)

